# NAS Media server



## yannifan (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi folks,

Looking to setup a NAS server with Media streaming and file sharing capabilities. Shortlisted Synology ds213j and WD RED 2TB. Pls provide your opinions.

Thanks.
Sudhix


----------

